# Lakers (48-22) @ Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

<img src="http://img401.imageshack.us/img401/3982/324us6.png">​


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

**** them up!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

We have to seek revenge. And I really hope Kobe's jump shot is falling in this game.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

i really hope that we just stop double teaming them like we did tonight our help defense is leaving there shooters open and its really hurting us.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

I just hope we only run the ball if we are presented with a fast break situation. This up and down crap is going to kill them.

Hopefully Farmar and Ronny made up in the locker room. Tension never helps anything.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Win by any means necessary.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*



CDRacingZX6R said:


> I just hope we only run the ball if we are presented with a fast break situation. This up and down crap is going to kill them.
> 
> Hopefully Farmar and Ronny made up in the locker room. Tension never helps anything.


What happened with them? I missed most of the game.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*



Eternal said:


> What happened with them? I missed most of the game.


I guess Ronny called Farmar out on the court a few times, and Farmar snapped back at him and things got a little heated. 

As I understand it, Ronny was frustrated by Farmars taking a few shots when the post was undefended and an easy basket could have been made. And a few defensive lapses.

Sasha was also somewhat involved in some of the bickering it sounds like, but dont know with who or for what. 

Shouldn't be a big deal really. But I'd like nothing to linger over into this game. When you play an emotional game, and get embarrassed by letting a team drop 72 in the first half on you at home, ego and pride is going to be damaged and it will lead to some sensitivity issues. 

I'm pretty sure it's just typical heat of the moment frustration and embarrassment.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Thanks for clearing that up for me.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

The thing what Phil has to adress tonight is Walton playing 27 minutes last night as opposed to Ronny's 23 and leaving Walton in in the deciding moments of the game. That plus yell at them if they try that pathetic defense like they did in the first half yesterday. That will not cut it on the road, mostly because the crowd won't let the Lakers get back into the game if they blow it early. They need the mindset they had in Utah (or in the 2nd half yesterday... especially in the 3rd quarter). But I'm also worried what happens if Baron goes off on us... Monta and Jackson single-handedly killed us yesterday. Add Baron to that mix or an unexpected spurt from Harrington and we're looking at another loss. 

Anyway, I think we're going to lose tonight and then end the season with a winning streak. 

Go Lakers!

p.s.: I also don't know why Newble didn't get some burn (maybe lack of practise?)... he might not be the quickest, but it's time to see if he indeed is the defensive player he's touted to be.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Kobe explained it pretty well in this interview... perhaps the first half was truly a surprise in terms of how to handle the Warriors and they've figured them out.

http://cbs2.com/video/[email protected]&cid=92

I sure hope that's the deal. I can't take another +70 point half from our opponents. 

Go Lakers!


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

We can't use the full court press again...the Warriors got easy layups when we tried it. Also, the zone didn't work too well either. If we play tonight like we played in the first half last night...we won't come back from that kind of deficent on the road.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Man we cant afford to stink it up tonight.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

PJ: "Most of the irritation was caused by Sasha"

referencing Sasha's 1 v 3 3Point shot


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

We need to come out strong to start this game tonight, or it's going to be a long night.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*



Cris said:


> PJ: "Most of the irritation was caused by Sasha"
> 
> referencing Sasha's 1 v 3 3Point shot


Yeah...Sasha was yanked immediately after that shot attempt. Even Stu Lantz was irrated by that shot!


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Payback time.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Kobe getting MVP love from Billy King on NBA TV.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Kobe missed a bunny.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Looks like LA can get in the paint when ever they want. They just need to finish.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Ronnie with the block!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Good to see us in the game to start it, and not fall behind early.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Another injury it looks like... Turiaf is limping.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Nice play by Odom there!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Turiaf with nice inside defense there. Two nice stops.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Helter skelter basketball so far in the 1st quarter.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Back to back 3 point plays allowed. =\


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Down 7 now... and things are looking to get out of hand.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Lakers look tired, man


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Jesus Christ... These games are terrible reminders of the last few years.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Lakers haven't figured out the zone defense by the Warriors.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

That was a nice fast-break.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Yep, very nice. Needed that!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

:sigh:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*



Cris said:


> :sigh:


again


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

We cannot figure out this zone. Our shooting is lousy, also. We need to attack more.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Big 3 by Radman there!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

They make ****ing everything


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Lakers just aren't in this game.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Wow... nice pass Walton... right to Jackson.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Walton draws a foul! POG


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Luke Walton MAKES TWO FREE THROWS!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Of course that went in...


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Of course they make that...


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Geez...I am telling...this isn't just our game. We should be down by 25 pts.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Whats happened to Kobes jump shot ?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

We look worse than the Heat right now. That's saying something. We're playing like we don't give a **** whether or not we win or lose. Lakers need to wake the **** up and realize that they're not that good of a ****ing team to keep trying to come back against teams like this after going down big.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Why isnt Lamar posting up everybody?! Hell even Kobe!! We need to get them inside! Were taking too many outside jumpshots.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*



Basel57 said:


> We look worse than the Heat right now. That's saying something. We're playing like we don't give a **** whether or not we win or lose. Lakers need to wake the **** up and realize that they're not that good of a ****ing team to keep trying to come back against teams like this after going down big.


I agree.


----------



## ray_allen_20 (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Kobe needs to get inside, leave the outside shooting to sasha.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

By the way, I truly believe that we are the worst perimeter defending team in the league. I'm not just saying that because I'm pissed. I honestly believe that. We cannot guard the 3-point line worth ****, and I don't want to hear anyone say that it's because we're playing the Warriors. Most teams light us up from the perimeter, and it's really rather pathetic.


----------



## ray_allen_20 (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

We're -13 with kobe on the floor and +1 with sasha on the floor.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*



23AJ said:


> Whats happened to Kobes jump shot ?


He has good looks. Shots just aren't falling..


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Why do we shoot 3's?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Thank You... No MORE 3'S!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*



Cris said:


> Why do we shoot 3's?


Barring Ronny, I don't think any of the Lakers have legs tonight


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

:sigh:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Finally cut the lead down...let's see how the Lakers respond after the timeout. I still think we're giving up way too many open looks, but the Warriors are just missing them for some reason.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*



Basel57 said:


> Finally cut the lead down...let's see how the Lakers respond after the timeout. I still think we're giving up way too many open looks, but the Warriors are just missing them for some reason.


Jinx it and die!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*



Lynx said:


> He has good looks. Shots just aren't falling..


No man.. I'm talking for awhile now. Look at the box scores. Kobe's game hasn't been the same since he had that 52 point outburst against the Mavs. Somethings up. Last night was the first night he hit a 3 ball in 3 consecutive games. In those other 3 games, he was 0-8 I believe. His jump shot has really been bad as of late. Because of it Kobe's offense hasn't been efficient. Not saying Kobe can't turn it around in a game, because we all know he can on a drop of a dime. However that doesn't mean he hasn't been shooting the ball horrible as of late.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Lets get another bucket here and cut this game with 3.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Got to give Golden State credit. Good coaching. Nelly said from the first game, with the absence of Bynum he was going to push them to drive every single time there is an opportunity. And it's working.

Just wish we played semi coherent defense.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Turiaf!!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Finally the Warriors aren't hitting every ****ing shot they take.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Odom picks up Kobe's bad shot.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Kobe's just been off in Oakland this year...

We cut the lead to 1 point, and they bring it right back up to 5. And we just turned it over...


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Turiaf is like our only bright spot this game.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Baron just owned Kobe.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Kobe made a shot!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Were not going to win this game unless LA picks up their defense.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Somehow we're only down 2...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*



Eternal said:


> Kobe made a shot!


A lay up, but will take what we can get at this point.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*



23AJ said:


> A lay up, but will take what we can get at this point.


The way he's been shooting this game, it's hard to believe he can make a layup.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*



Eternal said:


> The way he's been shooting this game, it's hard to believe he can make a layup.


True, but this has been a lingering issue. Even kobe tried to address his bad shooting last week, when he said he needed to work on his jumper in the gym. He said his shot was flat. Problem is, his shot hasn't really come back yet. Not sure what the problem is.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

If we can head into the 4th quarter with the lead, or at least a tie, I think it'll be huge for the Lakers' mentality.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Nice tough bucket by kobe.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

How in the world are we winning?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Odom takes the lead for LA!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Lamar Odom has been a straight STUD as of late.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Of course Golden State hits a 3 after we take the lead.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

LA's defense is letting them down. Come on guys.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

At what point does Kobe figure.. Ok I can't make anything.. I'm going to stop forcing it...


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Kobe worrying so much about Radman's D instead of worrying about his man...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Kobe with a huge 3 ..WOW


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

lol. I say that, and he makes a miracle fade away three pointer.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Ridiculous 3 by Kobe...but he shouldn't be putting himself in that position...lead back down to 1.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*



CDRacingZX6R said:


> At what point does Kobe figure.. Ok I can't make anything.. I'm going to stop forcing it...


Never..it's one of Kobes down fall I think. He will force shots until he makes one.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*



Eternal said:


> Kobe worrying so much about Radman's D instead of worrying about his man...


That was actually bad defense by Kobe on that play. Also PJ already adressed Rad's playing D to the team. LA has to live with it, Kobe needs to understand that.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Now Kobe is bringing the intangables on that play. Tough rebound, and good pass for a bucket. We need more of that by KB24 when his shot isn't falling.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Kobe had a big last minute of the 3rd quarter, and Odom gives us the lead to end the 3rd...wow.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Woah Woah Woah... We're leading? I must be dreaming.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

I am dreaming as well. No way can we be leading.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Also I guess some credit should go to the Warriors wing players. They've been doing a good job on Kobe. That one guy Azubuike is pretty good, and strong.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

What is Kobe thinking?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Oh my god, kobe with the air ball....


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

WTF was that kobe?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Machine!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

The Machine baby!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Kobe trying hard, come on KB24.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Nice drive there to draw the foul! We can possibly be up 7...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Lakers are finally looking like they give a **** about this game. It's about ****ing time!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

THats what we need out of Kobe, drive and get fouled, make a bucket, or kick the ball to open shooters.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

God Jackson is a beast.. I mean he is ugly as sin... But he is a cold blooded.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Now thats more like it Kobe. GO up like a man.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

I have a good feeling that Kobe's getting ready to start poppin' his jersey...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*



CDRacingZX6R said:


> God Jackson is a beast.. I mean he is ugly as sin... But he is a cold blooded.


The guy is a great player, I would say only one tier below the games best.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

_****_


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

nothing but net for Kobe!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Machine, the enforcer.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

What a lucky bounce by Davis...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*



Eternal said:


> What a lucky bounce by Davis...


Yeah. He should buy a lotto ticket on his way home after that spin.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

How great would it be to see this version of Odom, with Pau Gasol and Bynum on the floor at the same time?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

what the ****?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

****ing Jackson again.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Machine!!!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Machine


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Machine!

And nice interior D by us at the other end!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Farmar!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Not much you can do about that. The defense was good.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

How is it not our ball?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Please please lets have a strong finish, and not blow this...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Wow, amazing defense by Sasha just now.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Heck Yeah Kobe!!!!!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!! Al just threw Walton like a rag doll..


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Kobe took it in the face.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Kobe's down...


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Did anyone see Kobe get hit in the face? Looks like Baron missed him.

EDIT: NVM I see it now.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Am I the only one that saw Harrington throw Walton in mid air to the floor....?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*



Eternal said:


> Did anyone see Kobe get hit in the face? Looks like Baron missed him.


Im not sure his face was hurting him. He held his face in pain, but I think it might have been from the lower region. Davis had a lot of contact down there, and with the groan pull might have hit it just right.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*



CDRacingZX6R said:


> Am I the only one that saw Harrington throw Walton in mid air to the floor....?


No your not. Of course the refs won't call a foul when Walton is drawing the foul.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Nevermind. Guess it was his face.. Replays didnt show it well.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Dammit need to finish that Turiaf.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Kobe sees blood, he should be ready to kill now.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Jesus, Baron uses his off arm to shove alot


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Kobe with a huge jumper there! Up 9!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

God where the hell did this Lamar Odom come from..


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Odom with a jumper... up 9 again!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Odom!!!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Man... Could you imagine if Odom had this level of confidence for entire season.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Walton.. Why must he be out there in the final minutes of the game.... Phil's love affair with Walton must end.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

damnit luke


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

KOBE all over Waltons ***.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Kobe just got OWNED.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Cmon... guys stop turning the ball over.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

WTF was that Ronny?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Terrible execution.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

GODDAMNIT... what the hell is wrong with you idiots?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

We better not blow this game...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Who here would of guessed that Ellis could out jump Kobe. That guy has some major hops, Because i've seen Kobe block a lot of guys shot on that same exact play.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

What I hate is that Kobe isn't sticking with whats working... Lamar Odom is making things happen with a great mismatch. If we could just feed him instead of taking 20 footers every second, we'd keep the lead and win.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

I cannot believe how many times we're turning the ball over to finish this game... just hold onto the ball...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

we suck


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Seriously, if we loose this game.. It's all on Kobe. His shot selection is ****ing horrible tonight. Horrible.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

odom to the line!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Great drive by Odom there to draw the foul!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Odom has to make both free throws. Or else i predict the warriors win with a 3 ball.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Ugh.............


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

:sigh: 

I just had a heart attack... someone get the bayer and call an ambulance.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Who doesn't feel a three pointer comming..


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*



23AJ said:


> Ugh.............


I agree.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Odom misses.

Holy ****....this game will come down to the wire.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

WhY?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

So lucky that Davis didn't finish that dunk..


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

La Box Out!


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

I'm almost happy we fouled. If they got off a 3 they would have hit it.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

God damnit


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

OT here we come...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Time for KB24 to step up and make the clutch bucket.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Time for Kobe to hit a game winner. Seems like it has been a while....


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Baron hits 2.....oooooooh......


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Clutch free throws from B. Diddy.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

LA was trying for the miracle fisher shot again....LOL


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Hmm... was that our designed play??


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

:hurl:


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

No good.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*



madskillz1_99 said:


> Hmm... was that our designed play??


I believe it was. Kobe was the decoy.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

That looked like it was going to go in on the release....


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

What kind of bull**** is this?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

I was about to explode, if they didn't call that a foul. Odom was hacked.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Kobe can't make a shot...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Kobe's degree of selfishness tonight is really getting under my skin.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Fisher!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

****ing damnit. Kobe with the charge...


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

God Sasha with the horrible turnover...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*



Eternal said:


> God Sasha with the horrible turnover...


It was bad... But you know who he was trying to feed... The guy screaming for the ball even though he wasn't in a good position for it.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

How can you get a lane violation on the first FT attempt!?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

If LA can't dig this win out. This will go down as one of the more disappointing losses of the season. Especially considering this same team just whooped us on our home court the night before.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*



Eternal said:


> How can you get a lane violation on the first FT attempt!?


What difference does it make ?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*



23AJ said:


> What difference does it make ?


They get another shot?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*



23AJ said:


> What difference does it make ?


i think what he is trying to say is, why step in the lane when there is going to be no rebound.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Big 3 by fish


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

What a shot by Fisher!!


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

*sigh*


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*



Cris said:


> i think what he is trying to say is, why step in the lane when there is going to be no rebound.


Exactly my point.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*



Cris said:


> i think what he is trying to say is, why step in the lane when there is going to be no rebound.


o i c. and very good point. U understand now.

also notice odom walked in very soon as well, but kobe did it first.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Odom is my dad.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Ugh my feed cut off.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*



Eternal said:


> Exactly my point.


Yeah got it now. I read into it wrong.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Machine!!!!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Machine!!!!


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Sasha wow


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Get a ****ing rebound!


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

damn this is crazy lol


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Great play by Sasha with the dish to Odom. Very smart move.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

no 3'sno 3's
no 3's
no 3's
no 3's
no 3's
no 3's
no 3's
no 3's

no 3's
v


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Do NOT allow a 3.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Need A Huge Stop


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

God I feel so shakey about this final play.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

the machine!
please make sure they dont roam around 3


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Lol Yes!!!!!!!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

****... Fisher is down.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

I dont want to win with that bad call.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*



CDRacingZX6R said:


> I dont want to win with that bad call.


I sure do. A win is a win.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

I'll take the w, anyway we can get it. Remember Lakers have had plenty of bad calls go against them as well.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Thank you god!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

The ref's get tired to guys. The Ref just decided he didn't want to go into overtime. He was ready to go home. LA WINS!...lol


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

wow, i just checked the score, it was 116-115, thought we lost. glad we didn't, payback *****es!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*



Eternal said:


> I sure do. A win is a win.


I'm not saying I don't want to win. I mean I want to earn the win. That call gift wrapped the game. It removes the excitement for me.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Thank god we won this game. I couldn't take another loss.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

I love it! **** it! A win is a win and we gutted this one out!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*



CDRacingZX6R said:


> I'm not saying I don't want to win. I mean I want to earn the win. That call gift wrapped the game. It removes the excitement for me.


I agree it does remove some of the excitement, but it's great to get the win, in a hard place to win at.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Odom by far is POTG. 23/21/5


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

wow, lamar's second 20/20 night in a row... well he had 19 points last night.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

some of you guys should be ashamed. That was a horrible call and it completely numbs the win. What makes this worse is that this game was officiated well (unlike last night).


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

**** the call. We should have won the last game had it not been for them swallowing their whistle on Monta Ellis' blatant push off that led to Jacksons first 3 in the last game. Revenge is sweet!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

dang, i caught the game (woke up) in the last 4 seconds... missed the "blatant" bad call.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

POTG Lamar...its really no contest.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

What a ****ing game! Holy ****! My brother, cousins and I were absolutely going crazy over here! 

Lakers pull it out, and we're back on top in the Western Conference!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Oh, and sorry for the lack of updates for the Player of the Game thread...I'll have it updated either later tonight or tomorrow for sure...but yeah, Odom is easily the Player of the Game (for last night and tonight, in my opinion).


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Thank good Lamar came to play tonight.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Lamar has been stepping it up lately! Gotta say that im impressed. Its like he knows that Pau will be back soon so hes playing with confidence. Man i cant wait to have Pau and Bynum back..


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Odom put up some crazy numbers. I didn't see the game though. Did his performance match up with his numbers?


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*



Basel57 said:


> What a ****ing game! Holy ****! My brother, cousins and I were absolutely going crazy over here!
> 
> Lakers pull it out, and we're back on top in the Western Conference!


aren't we #2? hornets have a .691 winning percentage while we have a .690.

btw, we have officially the 2nd best road record in the league, and we're 2 games behind detroit in the loss column (in case we meet them in the finals).

oh, and the lakers/hornets game we are going to play.. may very well decide who the MVP of 2007-2008 is.. one of the few games where i'd love to see kobe go for 50+ points.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*



RoddneyThaRippa said:


> Odom put up some crazy numbers. I didn't see the game though. Did his performance match up with his numbers?


yeah. Odom hit some key buckets and made a bunch of important plays down the stretch. Although he did miss that important ft his impact on the rest of the game was definitely felt.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*



afobisme said:


> aren't we #2? hornets have a .691 winning percentage while we have a .690.
> 
> btw, we have officially the 2nd best road record in the league, and we're 2 games behind detroit in the loss column (in case we meet them in the finals).


We're #1, because we have two more wins, and only one less loss. If Hornets win their next game, we're tied, but they have the adv. then, since they have the better winning percentage.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

this team never gives up a great win tonight and we were entitled to win in their place after what they did to us last nught


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*



knicksfan89 said:


> this team never gives up a great win tonight and we were entitled to win in their place after what they did to us last nught


I was impressed that we somehow managed to play well in the second half, after that horrible 1st half.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*



Eternal said:


> We're #1, because we have two more wins, and only one less loss. If Hornets win their next game, we're tied, but they have the adv. then, since they have the better winning percentage.


hm you sure about that? i thought the team with the better percentage gets the highest position? if we hae 2 more wins and 1 more loss, that means we're .666 (on top of 47-21), which is less than .690 ... ah, i don't know how to explain it, but we definitely have the lower winning percentage. i think nba.com agrees with that too.

we only have 2 real road games left, and they're both against teams that aren't making the playoffs (portland and sacto). hopefully they give up and don't give us a hard fight.

and then we only have 2 teams above in the playoff race to play against at home (im not counting a dirk-less mavs team) in the hornets and spurs.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Did we really just win that game?


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Lamar is the man this game, props to him and props to me for keeping him as my avatar for this long lol
Kobe's shot was way off plus tired legs and tweak ankle from what I heard earlier but he worked his *** off.
The Machine with some headache TOs but came out on top, that's why he is in there not Luke. Keep this up guys, reinforcement nearly come.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Is Fisher Ok? Was He Hurt.. I Am Hearing Knee And Butt..

Plese Update...


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

He's fine, just a little bruised


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Wow! Lamar had a 20/20/5/5 game! POTG, I imagine? I can't believe we won that game. We looked awful during the first part of the game, but I'll take it.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

wow, lamar played 53 minutes and kobe 52.. definitely a good effort. too bad i missed the g ame.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*



afobisme said:


> hm you sure about that? i thought the team with the better percentage gets the highest position? if we hae 2 more wins and 1 more loss, that means we're .666 (on top of 47-21), which is less than .690 ... ah, i don't know how to explain it, but we definitely have the lower winning percentage. i think nba.com agrees with that too.
> 
> we only have 2 real road games left, and they're both against teams that aren't making the playoffs (portland and sacto). hopefully they give up and don't give us a hard fight.
> 
> and then we only have 2 teams above in the playoff race to play against at home (im not counting a dirk-less mavs team) in the hornets and spurs.


I was noticing this too, however some sports tickers like ESPN.Com have the Lakers in first place in the west. And others like NBA.com have the Hornets in first place.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Good win, I like the figiting spirit, although I hate the second quarter meltdown, but Lakers fighting spirit is great. Should have gone 2-0, if it wasn't for Stephen Jackson three pointers in the previous game.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Lamar is ballin', man. Where would Lakers be without him?


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*



Eternal said:


> I was impressed that we somehow managed to play well in the second half, after that horrible 1st half.


thats is wohat I am saying now can we take advantage of our home court the rest of the regular season it is in our favor now


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*



Sean said:


>


Kobe is a ****ing ninja!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

btw, do you guys know how screwed we would be without ronny?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

We'd be pretty screwed...his ability to change shots near the rim and to block shots at the rim has been huge for us...Turiaf deserves more credit than he gets.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

imagine who our starting center would be if he were out.. DJ Mbenga? we'd be totally screwed. he's also a low post presence for us too, and hits the outside jumper. if he had 2 more inches on him he'd be a really good player i think. 

it's not just that too.. if bynum/gasol had been healthy the whole season, ronny would sit on the bench and get 10 minutes per game.. but he wouldn't complain.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Guys...no Bynum, no Gasol, no Ariza and we are still at the top...this is nuts


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Just watched the game, I had an exam today, so I couldn't get up for the last 3 or 4 games, because I needed some sleep, but I'll be here from now on!. But seriously, wow, what a thriller... it was a freaking battle out there and a really really fun game to watch. I completely agree with the announcers though, the last call blew this game. It definitely leaves a bitter aftertaste, because they've fought and deserved the win and didn't need a ref to hand it to them on a platter. I did get the feeling that Fish lost balance and pulled down Monta, so I'm guessing a no-call would've been the right way to go and give the W's a chance to tie/win it. But calling an offensive foul in that situation without a visible angle is just wrong, imo.

But, all in all... 49-22 (4-3 in one of the roughest stretches without 4 players to add to that)? Are you ****ing kidding me? Who honestly expected that with all the off season drama? Or when we were sitting at 9-8 and losing at home to the New Jersey ****ing Nets? Or when Bynum went down? This team has some monster heart and will. All of them deserve credit. This is the best this team has looked since 03/04 and the record is showing. What about Odom? Is this guy finally for real or what? Every good game he has I bite my lip (well, actually fingers) and not open a thread on how I'm sold on him, but these past 2 months he's been something else. I mean back to back 20/20? 23/21/5/5? Wow. I'm impressed beyond description. 

I hope they can gain some momentum going in the playoffs, with 9 games at home and the injured players coming back to play. I'm so ****ing excited it's not even funny anymore!

Waaaaaaaaaaaaa!!


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*



Sean said:


>


How did he get that gash?


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

I check an article on PE.com and it said that he got an elbow by Baron Davis.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

Yeah, Baron knicked him on the drive with the elbow.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

This was a gutsy and much needed win. Hope we can keep it up until our big men return.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Lakers (48-22) vs Warriors (43-26) - Mon 3/24*

A Much needed win...we need to win from here on out IMO to get a 1 seed.


----------

